
Algorithm/Coding Interview preparation course - gajju3588
https://getinterviewed.online/
======
k2xl
I feel this is just catering to a major problem the industry has with
interviews.

Interview questions are largely irrelevant to the main job. When was the last
time you needed to code from scratch a mergesort in your job? A binary tree? A
LinkedList?

Sure, there's _some_ value in asking those questions - can they problem solve,
can they communicate their solution effectively, etc... I just think there are
way better ways to find out whether a candidate is suitable for a job than to
ask them to code up an algorithm they haven't had to do since CS 101.

The kinds of technical questions I find more effective are:

* How does a cache work?

* When would you use a HashMap/Dictionary/Hash/Object over an array/slice/collection?

* How would design an HTTP API to do X

* How would you design a database table to do Y

~~~
mohi13
Those are good for design questions for somewhat experienced candidates..but I
guess you still gotta test the problem solving or algorithmic approach of the
candidates.

